

Netflix Lowers Data Usage By 2/3 For Members In Canada - hanifvirani
http://blog.netflix.com/2011/03/netflix-lowers-data-usage-by-23-for.html

======
ultrasaurus
I'm a netflix user who's had a bandwidth cap for a while, so I only watch
movies in SD not HD and you while you can notice the difference in quality
it's worth it for the amount of attention I pay.

But I have a hard time believing "will use 2/3 less data on average, with
minimal impact to video quality" that's a pretty major advancement in video
encoding.

------
tnorthcutt
Kudos to them for adapting to the situation and providing options for their
customers.

